# Biggest commercial job i have ever done!!!



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

forgotflying said:


> :laughing: Sure 400 amps isn't that big, but it's all in the eye of the beholder.
> 
> 400 amp disco, CT's, pullbox, meter, and telephone cabinet
> 
> ...


 
What was the calculated load? Most likely we could meter that here without the CT's


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> What was the calculated load? Most likely we could meter that here without the CT's


In my home county we could of used a 320A can if the calc load allowed it. In a county near by any service over 200 gets a CT.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> In my home county we could of used a 320A can if the calc load allowed it. In a county near by any service over 200 gets a CT.


 
Here the stab in meters are rated for 320 and the bolt on meters are rated for 400. We CT anything over 400'ish


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Here the stab in meters are rated for 320 and the bolt on meters are rated for 400. We CT anything over 400'ish


I had never heard of having to CT anything under 400A here. I just happened to tell the engineer I was going to set a 320A can and he said we don't allow that.:blink: Good thing I asked first.:laughing:


----------



## forgotflying (Mar 2, 2011)

Here in my county we are allowed up to 400 amps residential and 200 amps commercial without CT's. This was my first time working with CT's, originally service was supposed to be 200 amps but then it was changed to 400 amps. Good thing I laid the extra run of 2" PVC otherwise owner would have had to tear up his parking lot. Oh yeah, don't ever try and pull three 250 MCM conductors through 2" PVC.(took 5000 ft/lbs to finally pull it through)


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

forgotflying said:


> Oh yeah, don't ever try and pull three 250 MCM conductors through 2" PVC.(took 5000 ft/lbs to finally pull it through)


I think your conductors got crossed once. Blame the guy on the feed end.


----------



## oldschoolvdub (Jun 10, 2007)

forgotflying said:


> Oh yeah, don't ever try and pull three 250 MCM conductors through 2" PVC.(took 5000 ft/lbs to finally pull it through)


Thats alot of pulling... My boss would have wanted us to pull it by hand... hahaha


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

forgotflying said:


> Good thing I laid the extra run of 2" PVC otherwise owner would have had to tear up his parking lot. Oh yeah, don't ever try and pull three 250 MCM conductors through 2" PVC.(took 5000 ft/lbs to finally pull it through)


What kind of conductors were those 250 MCM? Sounds like overfill unless it was thhn in sch 40 PVC.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

forgotflying said:


> Oh yeah, don't ever try and pull three 250 MCM conductors through 2" PVC.(took 5000 ft/lbs to finally pull it through)


I hope you had rigid sweeps. 

Always up size UG conduit runs, especially in pvc. Dirt cheap.


----------

